
Show HN: Woye – Insert plain text, get information from YouTube and Wikipedia - alxpez
https://github.com/alxpez/woye
======
thsowers
BikeShedding: I have a large vertical monitor and spent a minute or two trying
different combinations of enter and shift+enter before finally noticing the
search icon on the opposite corner of the screen, this is one aspect of
material design which I don't understand

~~~
alxpez
LOL... I know I mentioned it before in some other comment, the UI needs to
improve. I thought of following a mobile-first strategy for the first concept.

Sorry about that!

------
al_ramich
Could be useful. Have you thought of the use cases for this? Does it do
anything more intelligent other than using the API to search for the keyword
on Wiki and YT?

~~~
alxpez
The main idea for building this, I explain on the readme:
[https://github.com/alxpez/woye/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/alxpez/woye/blob/master/README.md)

In summary I wanted a way to go through an unorganized list of items (in my
case music bands), without having to copy paste one by one (over 60 items, you
can find the list here:
[https://github.com/alxpez/parsist/blob/master/sample/index.j...](https://github.com/alxpez/parsist/blob/master/sample/index.js)).

This way I was able to listen to the bands that people recommended me whilst
reading about them in Wikipedia (something I usually do when people tell some
new music to listen to)

Obviously, that's my personal need, but I found out that this functionality
could be used for any other thing you want to search... what do you search is
up to you.

In a way, you could say is a multi-search-engine LOL. As for today WOYE is
only a concept, so feel free to share your ideas or improvements.

Cheers

~~~
soneca
I would use one of this for Rotten Tomatoes and Netflix.

I know there is a chrome extension that inserts ratings on Netflix interface.
But I use the Netflix app (to send to chromecast). So I spend a lot of time
googling names of movies (extra steps when I have to find the original name of
a movie that i showing to me in br_PT)

~~~
alxpez
I didn't think of that, but it could be an interesting feature to be able to
select other "info-providers", as you said Rotten Tomatoes for example.

I have in mind to implement some categories options (in case that everything
you're searching is related), also localization (since certain things are very
dependent on the language), and it could work to include a provider selection
as well.

I'm not too happy with the interface at the moment, but I'm looking forward to
an UI update.

~~~
al_ramich
so a bit like 2 fold search. Interesting as we have taken a similar concept
much further with an app we will be launching soon www.loomi.ai. We can take
any topic/keyword and pull relevant/top information from any source. That and
much more. alxpez, send me a message, can show you what we have...

------
xori
Very niche. And I love it.

------
pmoriarty
How does this compare to surfraw?

~~~
alxpez
Off the top of my research... (WOYE) is not a CLI. However I've never used
surfraw, I may take a look.

Thanks

